# Hi from a girl in 2 dysfunctional relationships



## Cici1990

I've just found this site today when searching for somewhere to share the mess I've created in my life and to get some support or advice. I've been in a marriage that's been going down hill for almost 2 years and I've also been involved with another man for about the past 6 months. I've just posted a more detailed thread in the infedility section of this board but then saw that we're supposed to post an intro first, oops.


----------

